# What has 3 legs and lives on a farm?



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The McCartney's

I thank you.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Did you hear that Paul bought her a plane for Christmas?

But she's still going to use immac on the other leg :-X


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

He also bought her a new wooden leg for christmas.......

It wasn't her main present though, just a 'stocking filler' ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The McCartney's
> 
> I thank you.


reminds me of the ancient coronation street joke

what's got three legs and eats fish and chips?

don and ivy brennan


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> reminds me of the ancient coronation street joke
> 
> what's got three legs and eats fish and chips?
> 
> don and ivy brennan


Or, that other old one;

"What's got 8 legs and a big black c**t?"

The A Team.

NO RACIAL OFFENCE INTENDED.


----------

